# Is this too skanky for company Christmas dinner?



## lainey (Nov 20, 2006)

Dress above...but in BLACK INSTEAD!!

My friend is taking me as his guest, the event is semi-formal..they are spending $14 000 on the dinner (it's like a wedding!).

Now is this too skanky? lol


----------



## katrosier (Nov 20, 2006)

Hmm it depends on their dress code. Honestly I wouldnt wear it. I'd probably either show arms or legs so either long dress or long sleeves.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 20, 2006)

If the event is semi formal it might be okay... definitely the red is a no-no but in black, yeah it might not be so bad... you might wanna put a shrug or little sweater over your arms though so you aren't showing toooo much skin... and do like classy jewelry (nothing too extreme) to keep it appropriate.... but otherwise definitely a cute dress!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 20, 2006)

Not my style either. It is kinda skanky.

I'd wear something less, what's the word, "choppy".

And go more classic.

Arden B. has great styles:

Arden B: Category View


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 21, 2006)

I wouldnt call it skanky but it might not be very appropriate for a company party.


----------



## lainey (Nov 21, 2006)

Unfortunately it's the only black dress I have! I don't want to spend money...!

hmmm, I'll sift through my closet and post pics of what I have and you guys can chose


----------



## lynnda (Nov 21, 2006)

I think in black it might work!!


----------



## LVA (Nov 21, 2006)

i think it'd be cute w/a shrug .. or something that covers your shoulders ..


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 21, 2006)

i think it would be ok (since it's black). a nice shawl to go over it would make it more appropriate for a company xmas party.


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it's too deconstructed for a formal-ish dinner. I would go with something like this:

Ann Taylor LOFT : Strapless Lace Trim Pleated Dress

or this

Ann Taylor LOFT : Lace Overlay Dress


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think it's that appropriate for a work party.


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think I would wear it to a work party either.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

It's not something I would wear myself, but to each his own. Depends on the dress code.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2006)

I like it and think it would be fine in black. I like the other suggestions of wearing it with a shawl or something over your shoulders.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 21, 2006)

Hm..not exactly..Paired with a cute tiny black jacket or shawl, you can dress it down...


----------



## Marisol (Nov 21, 2006)

If you wear a shawl then it should be ok. Ask your friend what type of company he works for.


----------



## lainey (Nov 21, 2006)

it's a software development company O_O

I've figured out a simple black skirt and black glittery long sleeved shirt -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with many, a shrug or shawl would complete the outfit.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 22, 2006)

Very pretty dress!!! Maybe a bit to much for a Christmas dinner.

What are some of the others planning to wear?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 22, 2006)

I would go for something a little more reserved/classical, but if you don't have the money to spend, it's ok, just wear some kind of jacket/shrug. You just to be comfortable, and not be worrying if your boobs are hanging out or you don't fit in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Nov 22, 2006)

i think that sounds great! i bet you'll be alot more comfy!


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Nov 23, 2006)

Not uh! I think its fine depending on how long it is on you.


----------



## han (Nov 23, 2006)

if your going to a party with cocktails why not im sure the guys wont mind


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

not in the winter...


----------



## toriavic (Nov 24, 2006)

i think it really depends on the way the dress looks on you also.. if it is really tight and there is too much showing then i wouldnt wear it.. but i could see it being cute on the right body type so it is up to you =)


----------



## Stitch (Nov 24, 2006)

I like it. Have fun!


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 28, 2006)

agreed.


----------



## CrazyPixie (Dec 6, 2006)

It all depends on what the regular dress code in that company is. Do they all wear suits at his company? If so, than they might think your dress is over the top. If however it's a more trendy company where everyone wears fashion cloths, than it's just fine. I personally think the dress would look great in black, but if you would be the only person showing skin you might feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Becka (Dec 6, 2006)

well its a very cute dress, but i wouldn't wear it for xmas dinner, what if everyone else is more formal or conservative, then you may feel uncomfortable all night


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it looks fine, its not to over the edge and not quite conservative... very chic... plus xmas parties your supposed to have a good time, might as well show off a dress that matches your expression... Have fun!


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 6, 2006)

i think the corset thing in the front might be a bit on the kinky side...


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 7, 2006)

I think that will be a much better choice! Even with a sweater/shawl, the dress you posted still looks too casual and/or too sexy due to the corset front and the uneven bottom. I think the skirt and shirt combo will be a much better choice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can dress up the skirt and shirt even more with nice accessories and shoes, and a cute hairstyle, if you are worried it might be a bit more casual than a dress.

As my company emphasizes in their dress code, "If you can't decide if an outfit meets the dress code or not, then don't wear it!" I wish more people would follow that rule! lol

PS: I work for a software development company, and I think that dress would be too sexy.... keep in mind most software developers are guys, do you want all the guys in the room staring at your sexy dress all night? lol I always dress conservative at work, I don't want to attract the wrong kind of attention!


----------



## mrom (Dec 7, 2006)

i love it, but i don't think it's appropriate for a xmas dinner. i know it's not what you want to hear, but you may need to find something else.


----------



## Anika_1 (Dec 7, 2006)

not too sure about the frilly hemline, does not look sophisticated enough, but I like the top half bit. if you accessorize well, i think it would look good. depends how this dress looks on YOU though.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree. Something a little less busy, and a little more streamlined might be a better choice.

I will say that is a really neat dress though. I've always been a sucker for bustiers or corset tops - and I have to admit that I like the red, hehe.


----------

